# what phone would you recommend



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Its time for a new phone. I've had a windows phone for the past few years (work requirement) but now I'm free.

I'm not impressed with the windows phone. I have to borrow the wife's iPhone to research if we're antiquing in the mountains (I do that a lot)

I can send pictures to windows live, but haven't found a forum that will take them.

Photobucket sucks on a windows phone.

Facebook sucks on a windows phone.

So I want something a little more convenient and usable.

I travel the north east and currently have Verizon and will most likely stick with Verizon.

What's the best?


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

I use an iPhone (provided by work so no choice really)
Wife uses a Samsung Galaxy S4 She really like it. If and when i change phones, I will try to get that phone. (I prefer android to IOS)


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah I've never really heard good things about the Windows phones Don, although I do know they've improved quite a bit since about 3-4 years ago.

I'm an Android person myself, the wife is an Apple person, loves her iPhone 5.

I feel like the iPhone will last longer as far as functioning smoothly and never really slowing down like an everyday computer or even most Android phones.. But for me it doesn't really matter because I get a new phone every 2 years when the contract is up whether or not I need it.

I've got Verizon, and I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 3, and it's awesome, I really really like it. It does everything, it's pretty much a mini-tablet, its a phablet. It's seems like such a huge phone, but only for about the first week, now I can't believe how tiny the iPhone is, I can barely use it.

I feel like Android is more user-friendly but I'm sure many people will disagree. Apple is just a different interface but you get use to it in a week or two…. I think that Android would be easier if you are switching from a windows phone…. just my opinion though!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ive got good service for 90% of CT with my verizon iphone5 Don. Ive been up into the Berkshires in mass with no issues but no as far north as you are.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I just switched from android to windows. Windows has a superior OS, android has more apps but a lot of junk and time wasters. Some android apps are better, some windows apps are better, Facebook sucks on both.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Ive always had android, havent really had any issues. Have used iphones but they didnt impress me much.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I love my Samsung Galaxy S4 and will get the S5 when the current contract is up.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm not a fanboy or anything, but I'm still rocking the iPhone 4 because it still works very well. Battery life is still excellent. Apps work, though I find it easier to use the ipad for most tasks. Mostly, I use the phone for emails, texting and calls, plus the occasional photo.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

we use an i phone, its very nice especially if you have an apple computer or your kids do, it allows us to face time , which is like skype, ...that is what i have experience with…


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

iphone 5 works well and the Square app is awesome

for business and it sends the receipt to the customer's

email. Highly recommend.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

HTC One. Phenominal phone, very sexy looking aluminum body.

Built in IR blaster for messing with friends and co-workers TVs 

Very quick, large crisp screen.

Very user friendly.

I've always used HTC since i started using smart phones and have yet to be let down.

Good battery life even with use, especially if you are always near a good signal.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

I have to admit loving my iPhone.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

iPhone 4S and feel no need to change.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't have a smart phone as I cannot rationalize the monthly cost so I have a simple Kyocera phone and it only costs me about $10.00 every three months on Page Cellular, which I believe is Verison!

I can take photos, surf the web *AND* make phone calls!


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

oldnovice you make phone calls these days…with a phone? CRAZY!

Funny how the thing that's named after the thing it does principally is the very thing that almost no one cares about any more.

That said, our phone contract runs out today. I could get a new one immediately but holding off until the LG G3 comes out. I had the LG Optimus G (G1, although it wasn't called that) and it was a terrific phone. Almost hate to give it up. But I have to admit I'm dazzled by all the fancy non-phone-ness of phones.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

I look forward to knowing what you choose.

I use the Samsung Galaxy. I am fond of the droids for the ease of compatibility with my PC (moving music/pictures/files from one to the other) which is not there with the iPhone. The size of the iPhone is its only advantage in my eyes; the smaller size phone is more comfortable for me.

The HTC One (M8) is what I've been contemplating lately but I don't know anyone who owns one so that I can become more familiar with it.

Please let us know what you choose Don.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Many people don't take the time to calculate the costs involved compared to the old "land line" phones. I know several families that have phone bills exceeding $1400/year when a simple land line is about $220/year.

*My phone bill is about $60/year!*


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

> *My phone bill is about $60/year!*
> 
> - oldnovice


you've got a different phone company then me. I switched my land line number to a cell and saved about $50 a month. We had as basic as we could get and it was still ridicules.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Best phone ever made and you can jump start a Kenworth with the battery!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I "ALMOST" agreed with bigblockyeti … but then I remembered I had one of THESE which was WAY better than that old Kenworth jumpstarter!

(Actually I STILL have it up in the closet somewhere


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

I love my Droid Maxx!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## gmc (Jun 30, 2012)

Verizon S3 and love it, will upgrade at end of year to the S4 or S5. I personally like Android but my wife loves an IPhone. It is a matter of preference. Apple phone apps cost money and Android apps are usually free. Iphone interfaces with all Apple products seamlessly and you have a lot of cheap apps out there for it. It will be interesting to see where Apple goes, Samsung is out selling them for over a year. They each have their plus and minus, it boils down to what you are comfortable with. I have a Mac Book Pro and Iphone 5S at work and Android and Dell at home (conflicted, I know). I would stay on the Android platform if it was me.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I make living with Microsoft products, but the phone just sucks. I need a cell phone for work, including internet and email. But that's the easy part. Since I spend a lot of time n the road, I use my phone for more.

I'm looking for convenience in taking pictures, posting them here and my forum and site. It seems like it should be seamless.. Working in technology it doesn't seem that hard.

So to change the question, if you had to throw away your PC or laptop and use only a phone, which one would work. And keep in mind you need to throw it into your pocket and carry it in a wood shop, without crushing it.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

If that was truly the case, I would consider that massive samsung phone. It think it's the samsung note?

A phablet. However…. If you're still working with a desktop, a laptop and or a tablet at other times, a more convenient phone to carry seems like the choice.

I don't have the experience with android phones to compare to iOS, but if I hand a phone only, I would try to get the biggest screen and best camera.

It seems to me that iOS and android have both proven to satisfy from an operating systems perspective.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Don W*, I think you misunderstood me, my cell phone on Page Plus cellular, not a land line phone.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

> *Don W*, I think you misunderstood me, my cell phone on Page Plus cellular, not a land line phone.
> 
> - oldnovice


ahh, I did misunderstand that. Thanks.

unfortunately I need more than the basic.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Don - I love my iPhone. My husband is a tech luddite but loves what it can do. Here in Canada though, it's EXPENSIVE.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Don W*, what is more than basic … than making phone calls?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

> *Don W*, what is more than basic … than making phone calls?
> 
> - oldnovice


I need data, internet, text, pictures and phone.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Don W*, I can do all that with my phone too! 
My phone is not as spectacular as smart phone but it does all those things too and is much smaller!









*Kyocera Rio E3100*


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Don, my phone is an iPhone 3GS and takes 90% of my pics on LJs. Interface is straightforward, too. Easy to post right into LJs via phone.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

I probably would have chosen android but my wife really wanted to go the iPhone route when we first got smartphones. I have to say they have worked out really well and we have used them way more than we thought we would. Of course, it might help that we have MacBooks too, I've tried one with a PC so I'm not sure about the problems Tony mentioned.

Androids are more maintenance and they don't get OS upgrades for as long unless you're extremely careful about choosing your phone based on that. If you really wanted a phone that would replace a laptop and desktop as much as possible than the huge phones mentioned above would be best though.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Not sure about Android but the iphone has useful items
like:

data, internet, gps, flashlight, apps, texts, and everything
runs well together seamlessly.

You can add a contact, use that info to the maps app, and it'll
direct you to that location quick like. Amazing stuff.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

My wife asked me if I wanted a smart phone and I said "No, I'll just keep my dumb phone." However, she didn't pay any attention and bought me a smart phone any way. I don't know what model it is but it does have the Apple logo on it. I don't know what it looks like without the cover on it because I've never taken the cover off of it. It does do a lot of stuff that my old phone didn't; but I don't have time to learn everything it does.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I was in the shop when I was done work this afternoon. I dropped my HTC again. This is the second time I've broken the gorilla glass. I've used a cell phone since they came out and never broke one until this one.

I'm thinking of taking my wife's iPhone for a while to see how I like it.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Don… I've replaced the glass twice on my iPhone. If you drop them on a hard surface, without a protective cover… They break.

On the plus side of the glass, my phone still looks new. I've had it since early 2011 if I recall correctly. A plastic/metal phone doesn't look good for nearly as long.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Its funny. I dropped it. I picked it up and looked at it and said "good it didn't break" it was fine. Put it back in my pocket. When I took it out a little while later I realized I wasn't so lucky. Delayed break? Bad eye sight? I'm not sure.

The first time I broke it I was working at Corning glass. I couldn't convince them it was their fault for inventing a faulty product though


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Little late but a few thoughts…..

- If I was throwing away my PC, I would get a samsung note. Yes, the are big, but they have amazing photo and video quality. And a beautiful screen.

- I just can't do the apple thing. Seems like you have to go all apple or nothing. Plus it cracks me up how they used to accused Microsoft of the monopoly thing….and they've been trying to do it ever since.

- I've had a Motorola razr hd for 2 years now and I have no beefs. None of these smart phones are very tough. I've seen railroaders bust them all. No matter what you get, pick up an Otterbox case off ebay. They work great.

Last tip on home phones. About 6 months ago I got an Ooma box for my home phone. Runs off your internet just like any other VoIP. I got the box for $120 on amazon, and my home phone bill has been $3 for the necessary taxes every since. 
You can keep your old phone number or pick a new one. I got a new unlisted number and it is GREAT. Not one telemarketer or political call since.

My centavos.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Red, and everyone for the comments. I can't believe this can be this difficult of a decision. I'm Back to thinking I'm going to let the wife upgrade and take her iPhone for a while. That way I get rid of the windows phone with the shattered screen and get to try apple without a 2 year commitment.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Sure man. Depending on the phone, you may not need their upgrade contract.

Example, recently the internal battery was winding down on my razr hd. Since they're not the latest greatest, they're about $200 new on amazon. I bought one, and sold my old on ebay for over $100.

I don't need no stinking contract;-)


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

A couple thoughts on this topic;
*cell phone = sell phone*

I miss the days of when there was *only AT&T* and NO cell phones!
We lived our lives and did our business without the intrusive cell phone … now, like any addiction, we can't live without them!

I worked on cell phones professionally, software, testing, and drive test systems for two years and it was the longest decade of career!

*If you can't tell by now that I hate cell phones then I will tell you that I hate cell phones with a passion!*


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Colonel Travis.I have a Trac phone and just make phone calls with it- no texting no internet but I can pictures but can't do any thing with them. It costs me $30 every 3 months andI like the mobile phone capability and it serves me well. I'm really an analog person in a digital world.

I really don't like to turn it on unless I'm traveling. I don't like to be interrupted when I working so I leave it off then. I guess I can't see the need for 24/7 contact. I like peace and quiet most of the time.
................Cheers, Jim


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Jim - understand completely. Also don't like 24/7 contact with the phone. My wife and I have a rule to not be on that thing when we're out to lunch or dinner by ourselves or anyone else, it's just rude.

One time I went to a ballgame and a family sat in the row in front of me. Mom had a phone, dad had a phone, son had a phone, daughter had a phone and they were all on them all night. Hardly said a word to the live person next to them. Pretty sad.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

^Totally agree. Here's a great video about that.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I went with the Droid mini. My wife got the DROID MAX. it's SO much better than the windows phone.

Still learning how to use it but I think it's going to be much better.

Everything from eBay to pictures seems so much better.

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know the final verdict.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Yup, I think you like the android platform better. I've got my phone so the pics automatically backup on google plus throughout the day. I dig it.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Google+ confuses that crap out of me. I have an account but just don't "get it."


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Ya, I think its trying to compete with facebook. I like the auto backup for the photos, but the rest confuses me too.


----------

